
The Myth of the Active Investor - davidw
http://www.smallbiztrends.com/2008/12/the-myth-of-the-active-investor.html/
======
davidw
Looks like the good professor has some other interesting material on his site:

<http://www.willamette.edu/~wiltbank/>

------
puzzle-out
40 minutes' time per week of an insightful active investor is perhaps on the
low side, but then again, a lot can be learned in 40 minutes.

